# R15 Remote code



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a R15 remote code to operate a Magnavox 17MD255V/17 TV?

This is a 17" LCD HDTV with built in DVD player. I have searched to no avail, and the 2 codes supplied by DTV do not work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You may want to check www.remotecentral.com


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

There is no codes for the newer magnavox tv's, but yours being a combo you might catch a break. Do a codesearch on either AV1 or AV2 for DVD/VCR codes, like so:

1. AV1 or AV2
2. press and hold MUT & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-1, wait for two blinks
4. enter 2
5. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP key, if and when the TV goes off
6. press SELECT to lock the code in.

To get the vol commands:

1. AV1 or AV2, whichever you used above
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## DMH3 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone have code suggestions for AKAI 26" DVD/LCD combo -- codes on the D12 box do not work.

Alternately, is there a 3-digit code for the D12 unit I can plug into the AKAI remote?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

DMH3 said:


> Anyone have code suggestions for AKAI 26" DVD/LCD combo -- codes on the D12 box do not work.
> 
> Alternately, is there a 3-digit code for the D12 unit I can plug into the AKAI remote?


Combo units are the worst..... really, you might want to try the codes for the DVD player, it will work the power but not volume......


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I suggest a codesearch of dvd codes on either av1 or av2 devices, but not for power, search by vol instead. With tv on:


1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 1, wait for two blinks
4. enter 2
5. press and release VOL UP
6. keep pressing and releasng CH UP key, if and when the volume changes
7. press SELECT to lock in code

To punch through vol to all devices;

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## jadamz (Aug 9, 2007)

How about a Zenith DVD/VCR combo with built in surround sound? Codes on screen don't work and if I could get AV1 or AV2 to control just the volume on the unit I'd be happy. Same as above...?



> 1. av1 or av2
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 9 9 1, wait for two blinks
> 4. enter 2
> ...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

All I can suggest is to upgrade to the rc64 from directv.com. Then try dvd, vcr, and aud codes. 

To get the volume from av1 or av2 device, first there has to be a tv code programmed to the tv device or the volume keys won't work, then do one of the following:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press VOL UP , know the volume only works in the av1 or av2 device, if you wish the volume in devices:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------

